# Single Zone Climate Control Credit



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I've been watching the number of A3 listings on cars.com mushroom over the last several days, and I've been looking at some of the listings with additional photos in order to figure out what's really on the ground. It's a bunch of Premiums, a couple P+, and no Prestige. Interestingly, I could swear the listing was something like 1,456 cars yesterday, but it's now back down near 1,000. I imagine some of the demo cars had been uploaded and/or dealers had listed stock that wasn't really in yet. Anyway, I'm going to watch it over the next few weeks to get a feel for what kind of volume may be moving. Completely unscientific, but until Audi gives me something S3 to chew on, I'm left channeling my boredom in this way. :laugh:

One of the cars I found this morning, a $37,225 Premium 2.0T unit at Audi Charlotte, has a "just barely legible enough" window sticker. I've managed to get to nearly $37,225, but there's an illegible cost associated with something that I can only make out to be a "credit- single zone climate control" at the bottom. The options I can make out are:

2.0T Premium - $32,900,
Paint - $550,
Destination - $895,
MMI Nav Plus w/o Connect - $1,900,
AMI - $350,
CWP - $500,
PIO First Aid Kit - $45,
PIO Mat Kit - $180,
PIO Wheel Lock Set - $105,
PIO Cargo Net - $150.

That's a total of $37,575. That means the "credit" at the bottom must be for $350. I know VW has done window sticker credits in the past, but this one perplexes me. Premium was never listed as coming with dual-zone climate control, so why are they issuing a credit? If this is across the board, shouldn't they just bring the base prices down to $29,550 and $32,550, further undercutting Mercedes?

Also worth noting is that you're looking at $480 of port-installed manda... err, "options" on a car that's really already sort of price sensitive, IMO. What I'm hearing is that they're _really_ pushing the PIOs with the A3. I would't be surprised to hear or see that a build-to-order car comes with $500 in add-ons without prior approval to do so. 

One last thing...

The order guide I have is dated January 16. I just noticed that the PIO "Guard Protection Kit" for $295 (four all-weather floormats plus trunk cargo mat) has a notation that it's "n/a with all 2.0T." What's that about?

The car in question... VIN WAUBFGFF8F1005202 at http://www.audiofcharlotte.com/new/Audi/2015-Audi-A3-d029f0270a0a00e02f87c3ec8ce9d59e.htm.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

They probably don't have a trunk mat yet that fits the 2.0T trunk--the floor is higher in quattro cars due to the dual gas tanks and differential. All of the original A3 FWD Sportbacks were built with quattro floorpans. The Audi Accessory Catalog was selling trunk mats sized for the Euro FWD floorpan so they didn't fit. It took AoA about a year to stock the correctly sized mats.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Concur on you being right about the SZCC credit.

Maybe its their way of softening the silly PIO "options." But then again, Audi is much better marketing minds than I, so there must be a good reason for whatever they're doing.

You're also not alone in stalking cars.com...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

What's CWP? Is one able to avoid the chisely PIOs by custom ordering or will this fluff find its way into the purchase regardless?


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

The $350 credit cause the car is not dual zone .


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

livestrong191 said:


> The $350 credit cause the car is not dual zone .


The car was never alleged to contain DZCC. That's why the credit makes no sense. It would be understandable if they'd said it would have DZCC but then built it without it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> What's CWP? Are you see these chisely PIOs on most of the cars? Can one bypass this 'stuff' by custom ordering or will this fluff find its way into the purchase regardless?


Cold weather package. I am seeing the first aid kit, mat kit, and wheel locks on most cars. It remains to be seen whether they stuff build orders with them or not- but should you order one, I'd be sure to have a final delivered price agreed upon at order entry to ensure that you can easily get those things pulled if they try to pack the car.


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

I guess they are having supply issues with the dual zone climate control. I didn't think Premium's would have this any way, so it was a pleasant surprise. 


I've uploaded a more up to date order guide:


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Cold weather package. I am seeing the first aid kit, mat kit, and wheel locks on most cars. It remains to be seen whether they stuff build orders with them or not- but should you order one, I'd be sure to have a final delivered price agreed upon at order entry to ensure that you can easily get those things pulled if they try to pack the car.


I didn't order my car with any of the fluff extras. The "stainless" steel pedals were already stained and junky looking after 250 miles so I didn't go with them. The only thing the dealer tried to up sell me on was the all weather floor mats.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

*Climate Control*

The 2014 A3 sales brochure Featured Content (under interior section) shows "Single Zone Manual Climate Control" as std and the only available system for the 1.8 Premium and 2.0 Premium.

Premium Plus and Prestige show Dual Zone Automatic as std.

Very strange that a line item for a credit would show on the sticker?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

CadiGTi said:


> The 2014 A3 sales brochure Featured Content (under interior section) shows "Single Zone Manual Climate Control" as std and the only available system for the 1.8 Premium and 2.0 Premium.
> 
> Premium Plus and Prestige show Dual Zone Automatic as std.
> 
> Very strange that a line item for a credit would show on the sticker?


The order guide page above shows that AoA apparently decided to go with the dual-zone on all models--and priced them that way. However it's not available for Premium models until week 17 so until then they're issuing a credit for the single-zone unit.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

CadiGTi said:


> The 2014 A3 sales brochure Featured Content (under interior section) shows "Single Zone Manual Climate Control" as std and the only available system for the 1.8 Premium and 2.0 Premium.
> 
> Premium Plus and Prestige show Dual Zone Automatic as std.
> 
> Very strange that a line item for a credit would show on the sticker?


Suggests that Audi changed their mind but the factory builds for the launch had already started. I suspect there will be a decent amount of running changes this year and then we should see some package adjustment for the MY2016 cars next year. 

Of course, I also suspect that the face lifted 8V will also debut next year as it will be three years into a six year run.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting, makes sense. Honestly, I always thought it was ridiculous that dual zone did not come standard, I consider it like power windows it is pretty much standard on all cars now not to mention it is one less thing for Audi to worry about building differently. Hee hee the more we wait the better deal this car becomes


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The dual zone climate control makes the interior look a lot better than the manual climate control. The manual climate control does not have the colored temperature display nor the nice red/blue highlighted buttons.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Week 17 is the week of April 20, so that's coming up soon.



BrutusA3 said:


> Interesting, makes sense. Honestly, I always thought it was ridiculous that dual zone did not come standard, I consider it like power windows it is pretty much standard on all cars now not to mention it is one less thing for Audi to worry about building differently. Hee hee the more we wait the better deal this car becomes





VWNCC said:


> The dual zone climate control makes the interior look a lot better than the manual climate control. The manual climate control does not have the colored temperature display nor the nice red/blue highlighted buttons.


Very, very much agree with both of these...

And I'll counter Travis. I'd actually be surprised if we see substantial packaging changes for MY16... or at least substantial changes that would impact the Prestige trims. 

Maybe we'll see black optics become available. Who knows. I'm not waiting for it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I wanted to add a little more color regarding my opinion of this adjustment. I think it can only be a positive detail that Audi's now including DZCC in all trims. I also believe they were probably right to not say much about it and put a $350 credit on Premium trims for the first several production weeks. The flip side of this would be far less positive, and in fact would piss some of us off.

Let's say, for example, that they have a supply issue on flat-bottom steering wheels and build the first six weeks of US S3 supply with the standard round wheel and a $500 credit on the sticker. Who would be happy with that? 

We'll just have to hope that they have all of their kinks worked out by the time they build US S3s. Britain should be seeing their first S3 saloon deliveries within the next week from what I'm seeing, so hopefully they'll get to deal with any requisite hiccups. :laugh:


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

Is it possible to add the DZCC after the fact?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

It's one of those things not worth doing as a DIY.


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> It's one of those things not worth doing as a DIY.


Thanks; I was afraid of that.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

m_bolc said:


> It's one of those things not worth doing as a DIY.


why is that?


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

mattchow said:


> why is that?


My understanding is there plenty more required than just the DZCC unit. There is a link in this post that contains some details about the differences:
http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-a3-s3-rs-3-mkii-209/dual-zone-climate-control-swap-2876619/


----------

